
Asking the Wrong Questions Can Screw Your Startup Over - veebuv
https://engineergrowth.substack.com/p/do-you-want-to-make-600000-in-24
======
veebuv
Do you think it’s a good idea? | BAD | Only the market decides whats good

Would you buy a product which did X? | BAD | You're asking for opinions from
optimistic people, they'll always say yes

How much would you pay for X? BAD | Ask them how much the problem costs right
now

Why do you bother? | GOOD | You understand the perceived problem. You
understand why they go through the pain

What are the implications of that? | GOOD | Distinguishes between a need and a
want. If you don't use Xero, your accounting is screwed

Talk me through the last time that happened. | GOOD | Understand how often
they face the problem

Talk me through your workflow. | GOOD | Understand how they solve the problem

What else have you tried? | GOOD |

Figure out what people are doing to solve the problem

Would you pay X for a product which did Y? | BAD | People are optimistic and
tell you what you want to hear

Where does the money come from? | GOOD | Understand the decision makers

Who else should I talk to? | GOOD | If they're not willing to recommend then
your problem isn't big enough, you havent explained it well

^^^ Inspired by the Mom Test

\---

Hey everyone

As part of my 2020 growth plan of pushing more actionable value out, I'm
finally kicking off a newsletter

Weekly breakdowns on how you can build an audience, grow a start-up, product
ideas.

It'll be a blend of learnings, what is curated through hours & hours of
research as well as interviews with very experienced people

If you'd like to get weekly updates on ideas behind smashing your product
goals check out my latest post :)

A brief of what you will see in the future is detailed above :)

